# Man eating cougars



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1109426

I'd like to know why the AZ dwr doesn't consider these cats suspects in the killing. Did they ask houndsman who did it?&#128513;

Typical DWR biologist trying to deny a cougar kill. &#128521;


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Interesting. I also wonder what makes them think the cougars didn't do it, especially since an autopsy on the individual hasn't been completed yet. Seems odd that cougars would scavenge a dead human.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This area is a popular hiking area for the snowbirds that are down there. There are also a few hiking clubs where most of the members are in the 60+ age group. 

So until they do the autopsy everything is up in the air 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The comment section in stories like that are a very predicable. A regular diatribe of ignorant temper tantrums by urban dwelling tree hugging animals lovers who know nothing other then the big kitty or yogi bear give them the warm fuzzy's.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...ons-found-eating-human-remains-arizona-trail/

I can't believe they would frame this poor man just to make it look like cougars aren't the blood thirty monsters they are. Lol


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, for all we know, that guy turned someones head into a canoe and dumped the body. Then Tiger, his brother, and his best friend came bouncing in looking for a free meal - the type of meal nobody wants them getting used to.


----------

